# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Wochenende Salzkammergut

## Giorgio

Serv Leutln ! Also ich werd am Wochenende mit meinem Bruderherz zum Hallstättersee pilgern und dort ein paar Trailwegerl suchen gehn. Ich kenn mich zwar draussen ganz gut aus wär aber nett wenn man an dasigen (engl. local) zwecks gemeinsamer Trailabritts treffen könnte. Am liebsten bei dei Wegerl desto steiler und enger! Wenn möglich bis morgen antworten da dann kein Zugang zum www mehr möglich!

----------

